# Gurglers??



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I love gurglers. I tie them to match the same colors I used to prefer when I was fishing spooks on spin gear.

Sand/tan replicates the old bone color and red/white is an obvious one for snook around here.

Tan/rootbeer looks tasty as well.

Anything shrimpy.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Have become fond of the peach chenille lately as well...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes it was seasonably warm this past fall thru Dec and could get on a decent bite. But from my experience, even the past week or so, this cold water shuts the top water bite down. But on a really long warming trend where the surface warms back up some, I've had them come up top and eat. Other than that, the rest of the year when it's warmer, especially the spring and fall on warm days, it's hard to beat watching a red fumble around to try to eat a surface bug! 

Here's a couple of my shrimp gurgler patterns I'll use for reds or whatever. Tan is my preference for reds. Killer bug for juvi tarpon too.



I like stripping them sporadically a few times and then letting them pause and repeat. Sometimes if I know they are close to it but doesn't see it, I'll try to skip it a few times to get their attention with it.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Me like-y those Gurgler's Backwater!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Come on guys, I know someone else has some nice gurgler patterns out there!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Backwater said:


> Yes it was seasonably warm this past fall thru Dec and could get on a decent bite. But from my experience, even the past week or so, this cold water shuts the top water bite down. But on a really long warming trend where the surface warms back up some, I've had them come up top and eat. Other than that, the rest of the year when it's warmer, especially the spring and fall on warm days, it's hard to beat watching a red fumble around to try to eat a surface bug!
> 
> Here's a couple of my shrimp gurgler patterns I'll use for reds or whatever. Tan is my preference for reds. Killer bug for juvi tarpon too.
> 
> ...


Backwater, 

Good looking flies. Did you coat them is something?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

GG34 said:


> Backwater,
> 
> Good looking flies. Did you coat them is something?


Yea I'm using something that I found, that at this point, I haven't found anyone else using it or even talking about it except for myself. It's GO2 Glue by Loctite. You can find it in Wal-mart or in a dollar store. It's cheap and readily available and easy to get. I like the smaller 1.75 oz bottles instead of the larger bottles. Plus they are only #3.65-$4, depending on where you get it. Cheap for what it does!

It's a very clear soft resin and dries soft and pliable but extremely durable and water proof. Almost feels like soft epoxy when set, but better. It has absolutely no smell whatsoever, which is important since fish can detect glue smells. That's why I stopped using glues with strong smells.

No, it doesn't cure with a UV light and it takes a long time to "kick." Usually it takes about 5 mins to somewhat firm up enough to leave it alone and allow it to cure. Usually over night curing does the trick and it's ready to fish the next day. I'm using it now to coat all my soft bodies like gurglers and crease flies and it produces an amazing result that looks like factor finishes.

What I like about it is it protects the foam from toothy fish and so you can use the same fly much longer than non-coated foam that will tear up with a couple of fish.

Another thing I use it for is gluing on eyes and especially epoxy eyes to any materials, including baitfish patterns. Just put a blob on where you want the fly to stick on and then let it rest and kick a bit before flipping it to the other side to glue on that eye. They will still be soft until it sets, which gives you plenty of time to line up the eyes with each other. To date (eons of saltwater fly tying), I haven't found a better glue that actually holds the eyes on than GO2 glue and keeps you from having flies with pirate eyes!  Ha!

I've also used it to build up heads on baitfish patterns, coat heads with clouser dumbbell eyes, and shell backs for shrimp and even bodies for baitfish patterns, like surf candy and anchovy patterns. Great stuff for doing that instead of epoxy or UV resins since the end results are softer and therefore the fish will hold onto it longer so you have more time to strip strike it.










Note, make sure you with the tip with a paper towel before you screw the lid back on, to avoid build-up on the tip. Be patient, it takes a while to cure, but put the fly to the side or on a rotator and go tie something else. Trust me, it will be worth the wait. I use a wooden skewer to apply it on. You can but them in a pak for a $1 and then I break them in half for a shorter length to work with. If I'm over laying the glue over hair to set it to the shank of the hook, I will roll the skewer to push the glue into the hair. Or lightly coat the outside surface of synthetic mullet patterns.

You can also get a pack of those small cheap plastic brushes from the craft section of Wal-MArt like 20 for $.99, to apply the GO2 glue on your stuff.

GO2 Glue, along with clear Salley Hanson's Hard as Nails, and Krazy Glue in the bottle with the brush applicator, are the 3 glues I use 90% of the time. and occasionally I'll use epoxy to to coat spoon flies.

Good luck!

Ted Haas


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks. I'll give it a try. No issues with flotation or casting?


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Yea I'm using something that I found, that at this point, I haven't found anyone else using it or even talking about it except for myself. It's GO2 Glue by Loctite. You can find it in Wal-mart or in a dollar store. It's cheap and readily available and easy to get. I like the smaller 1.75 oz bottles instead of the larger bottles. Plus they are only #3.65-$4, depending on where you get it. Cheap for what it does!
> 
> It's a very clear soft resin and dries soft and pliable but extremely durable and water proof. Almost feels like soft epoxy when set, but better. It has absolutely no smell whatsoever, which is important since fish can detect glue smells. That's why I stopped using glues with strong smells.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

That's exactly what I was thinking in terms of effecting the floatation of your gurgler!!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Bonecracker said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking in terms of effecting the floatation of your gurgler!!


Does it add weight?
I have been using exo-flex for a few years, it dries clear, soft and flexible but it adds noticable weight if you put too much on.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea guys, if you pile on the glue, which to me acts more like a resin, then like any resins such as UV resins or epoxies, then yes, it will add a significant about of weight. However, a very thing coat doesn't add noticeable weight, doesn't effect the floatation and castability, but it certainly looks good (has a lot of depth when looking at it) and makes it significantly durable.

When applying it, I will add a decent amount I think I need for coverage, move it around until I get everything covered and then remove the excess amount that is not necessary. The resin at that state is self leveling so with a few minutes turning it with the rotary vice or throwing on a rotator, it will smooth out all the brush strokes and level out like glass. The finish is amazing and it leaves the fly completely flexible and extremely durable.

Here's my "must have" glues, resins and nail polish that I like to keep on hand for building surface flies like gurglers, crease flies and popper bugs.

 

The past few years, Tampa Bay has been seeing some of the largest spanish macks I've seen in many years. They look like juvi kings but I've compared the lateral lines and the spots, and they definitely are Spanish macks. 6+ pounders we good ones and we caught a couple pushing 8lbs 2 years ago. Anyways, they's been killin surf candies, pearl shminnows, Grassett minnows, ultra hair clousers, white with pearl accent gurglers and white crease flies.

A friend, Capt Rick Grassett has torn them up with clients over the past few years too. This is the size they've been running.










I like hooking them on fly any way possible. But getting them to eat on the surface is an ultimate treat for me and I would rather take one on the surface than several below surface. Point is, with a foam gurgler or crease fly, depending on where you hook em in the mouth, they will trash one of those bugs with one eat. But I've found I can catch several and up to 4+ fish with it coated. Same with the other pelagics like jacks and lil tunnies.

Sorry Bonecracker for de-railing off the original subject of gurglers.

Ted


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Guess I have to break out the vise and tie some gurglers. I don't have any and never used one but I know I should.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Playing around with some new foam I picked up from Micheals that I spotted while shopping there with the wife. It's brown with a copper glitter flake called "Caramel." Tho this pic might no show it, the caramel colored glitter is in between gold and copper, almost a new penny color. So I thought it'd be good for redfish.



Camel colored craft fur and EP fiber tarantula hairy legs 1/2" brush and eyes I made (pearl cream beads on 50lb mono). Remember to palmer on the EP brush very sparse (maybe 4-5 turns total). Finished back with the GO2 glue resin.

The pattern is my variation of a reverse shrimp gurgler.

Ted Haas


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

So here is how I tie a gurgler, mimicking Ted's shrimpy style, (sort of), anyway the way I tie on the foam is how Jack Gartside did his in later days.
JC


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Inspired and creative gurgler tying for sure.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Late to this party, but early morning Juvy Poon on a GURG is one of my very favorite things.

View media item 173


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Playing around with some new foam I picked up from Micheals that I spotted while shopping there with the wife. It's brown with a copper glitter flake called "Caramel." Tho this pic might no show it, the caramel colored glitter is in between gold and copper, almost a new penny color. So I thought it'd be good for redfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fly looks very good! I have been using the glitter foam as well.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I tried the g02 glue, it's the real deal. Thanks for sharing Ted.

Where did you get the multi color foam?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Where did you get the multi color foam?


Me or duppy?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Was referencing the foam Duppy used. I already have some of that glitter foam.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Michaels - they have a big multi-pack of 8x10 craft foam for cheap, plus there is literally always a downloadable coupon on their site. 

Pick 2 colors that you like, glue with 3m Super 77 (NOT 74 for fly tying, even though it is meant for foam.) let cure, rotary cut into strips and you're all set. 

The colors prooooooobably don't matter as much to fish as fisherman, since the fish is usually whacking the disturbance and can't really see the colors in the early morning light. If it's light out I'll stick with whites and tans. But, if they're not being picky eaters....View media item 172


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Top water lures(flies) are always silhouetted against the sky which pretty much eliminates the possibility of the fish seeing color.
Fishermen are real suckers for cool colors!
JC


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I agree in most situations, but in very clear water in bright sun color can make all the difference in a floating lure or fly. I have seen it many times.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> I agree in most situations, but in very clear water in bright sun color can make all the difference in a floating lure or fly. I have seen it many times.


Absolutely!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> I agree in most situations, but in very clear water in bright sun color can make all the difference in a floating lure or fly. I have seen it many times.


In these situations, what type of color would you prefer? Whites and tans?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bryson said:


> In these situations, what type of color would you prefer? Whites and tans?


Yes and yes...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

This could get complicated. I should have said shape, size, and color. The reason my fly boxes are full. I would also say bright orange, chartreuse, or gray/white all with a silver flash/gold flash tinsel . Sometimes the more natural colors, sometimes the super bright colors. A combination of deer hair and popper flies, some with a rattle chamber. I need to stock up on gurglers. I am talking pure clear waters, not tannic clear Glades water.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Yes and yes...


Yup...whites and tans here as well. 

Sometimes I'll work in a little rootbeer, reddish, or pinkish color via some chenille. Anything shrimpy.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Yup...whites and tans here as well.
> 
> Sometimes I'll work in a little rootbeer, reddish, or pinkish color via some chenille. Anything shrimpy.


You know the dangest thing about *tan foam*, it's either *expensive* and in small quantities at a fly shop or it's almost *impossible to find* outside of a fly shop. I've looked for years for a good and local source.

TODAY, my wife and I go to Hobby Lobby so I can check out possible tying supplies. I found it! The perfect colored tan foam and it's in BIG sheets of 11"x17"! 89 cents a sheet!!! Wow!!! 1 sheet will last a lifetime of *tan* shrimp gurglers! Ha!

White or white with pearl flake glitter (which I'll sometimes use for crease flies)? Walmart has it for 99 cents a sheet and where I normally get it. But Hobby Lobby and Micheals has it also, along with a rainbow of other colors.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I got one of these "peel and stick" foam bundles off Amazon, took all the colors I liked, and gave the rest to the kids to muck around with.

Not only do I have white/tan and white/red sheets now...but I made black/purple and other colors.


----------



## Halfhitch (Feb 5, 2008)

I've tied quite a few gurglers and love fishing them, but would like to try some new combinations, particularly Backwater's shrimp. My wife and I are at a temporary location now, but I have a bare bones travel tying kit with me and would like to tie some while traveling. I know where to get the foam, but wonder if there is an alternate for the Estaz chenille that can be found without mail order or a fly shop (we can't get mail where we are right now and I haven't been able to locate a fly tying source in the Homosassa/Crystal River area) - have checked Michael's, Hobby Lobby and Walmart but can't find anything l think will work. Can anyone provide a suggested source and material? Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just cut up anything shiny into thin short strips, split the thread insert it and spin it. Treat it like dubbing just palmer it in. Palmer a feather in over that and you are set. 
You could probably use any sort of mylar wrapper, potato chip bag, or some other type of food wrapper that would normally be thrown away. Might take some effort though to reinvent the wheel.....


----------



## Halfhitch (Feb 5, 2008)

Would never have thought of that - very creative. I'll give it a try. Thanks


----------



## Halfhitch (Feb 5, 2008)

A quick update - after a lot of searching, I have found a source of chenille (Estaz, Orvis and other) in my general vicinity. It's a 25 mile ride one-way (Ocala, FL), but they have a full line of tying supplies, as well as equipment, etc., and even have tying classes. Haven't been there yet, but talked to them on the phone and was very pleased. Looking forward to going up in a few days (they're waiting on a resupply order to arrive).

In the mean time, thanks el9surf for the suggestion - I'll still try that as I like DIY creativity.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I go to the knitting section to get all the chenille I want and any color. I like grays and brown


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Halfhitch said:


> A quick update - after a lot of searching, I have found a source of chenille (Estaz, Orvis and other) in my general vicinity. It's a 25 mile ride one-way (Ocala, FL), but they have a full line of tying supplies, as well as equipment, etc., and even have tying classes. Haven't been there yet, but talked to them on the phone and was very pleased. Looking forward to going up in a few days (they're waiting on a resupply order to arrive).
> 
> In the mean time, thanks el9surf for the suggestion - I'll still try that as I like DIY creativity.


What store in Ocala?


----------



## Halfhitch (Feb 5, 2008)

T Bone said:


> What store in Ocala?


Still haven't gotten there but plan to this week, as I'm waiting on them to get some additional inventory as they suggested. It's Flint Creek Outfitters. According to Google, they're in the same shopping center as Dick's (across from Sam's), but on the other end, near Barnes & Noble but in a separate building. Don't know how large they are yet but on the phone they sounded as though they carry a pretty broad inventory.

As far as regular knitting chenille, I use it a lot and get it mostly at Walmart, but I've been looking for a chenille that has longer 'fuzz' (? don't know what else to call it - the stiff stuff that sticks out of the center like hackle). I can get it on-line but was looking locally. Appreciate the suggestion though.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> I go to the knitting section to get all the chenille I want and any color. I like grays and brown


What kind of chenille? Not ice, cactus, estaz or estaz grande?


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Halfhitch said:


> Still haven't gotten there but plan to this week, as I'm waiting on them to get some additional inventory as they suggested. It's Flint Creek Outfitters. According to Google, they're in the same shopping center as Dick's (across from Sam's), but on the other end, near Barnes & Noble but in a separate building. Don't know how large they are yet but on the phone they sounded as though they carry a pretty broad inventory.
> 
> As far as regular knitting chenille, I use it a lot and get it mostly at Walmart, but I've been looking for a chenille that has longer 'fuzz' (? don't know what else to call it - the stiff stuff that sticks out of the center like hackle). I can get it on-line but was looking locally. Appreciate the suggestion though.


The people at Flint Creek are great!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Flint Creek is an outdoor recreation store sort of like REI but has the standard Orvis fly shop inventory. It's not BPS or like one of the bigger, more fly fishing oriented shops in and around Tampa and Miami. The staff is courteous and very helpful, but the range of fly fishing and fly tying gear is limited. OTOH, it's the only game within a 100 mile radius and I can find most of what I want there if I'm in too much of a hurry to mail order. Plus, when my wife drags me to Ocala for her shopping it gives me a place to spend some time. Note: Dicks, Jo Ann Fabrics, Michaels, and Hobby Lobby are all within a few blocks, and they all have items that are useful for fly tying if you can't find it at Walmart.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> Flint Creek is an outdoor recreation store sort of like REI but has the standard Orvis fly shop inventory. It's not BPS or like one of the bigger, more fly fishing oriented shops in and around Tampa and Miami. The staff is courteous and very helpful, but the range of fly fishing and fly tying gear is limited. OTOH, it's the only game within a 100 mile radius and I can find most of what I want there if I'm in too much of a hurry to mail order. Plus, when my wife drags me to Ocala for her shopping it gives me a place to spend some time. Note: Dicks, Jo Ann Fabrics, Michaels, and Hobby Lobby are all within a few blocks, and they all have items that are useful for fly tying if you can't find it at Walmart.


Vertigo, what area do you live?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I live in and fish out of Yankeetown.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> I live in and fish out of Yankeetown.


Oh ok. Good fishery there. Big trout and nice reds. Lots of oysters and swiss cheese limerock bottom too! Got to know where you're going up there. I'm sure you do tho!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> What kind of chenille? Not ice, cactus, estaz or estaz grande?


I don't know what that is. It's knitting chenille that I use for crabs and shrimp and toad patterns


----------



## Halfhitch (Feb 5, 2008)

Permitchaser,
Here's a link to an on-line source that shows several types of specialty chenilles. There are various types and brands, but you can probably see the basic differences between those and the knitting type, particularly if you look around on the website. The standard knitting type works fine for me for some patterns.

http://www.jsflyfishing.com/hareline-cactus-chenille-medium

Hope this helps.


----------



## chris.sloan (Aug 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Playing around with some new foam I picked up from Micheals that I spotted while shopping there with the wife. It's brown with a copper glitter flake called "Caramel." Tho this pic might no show it, the caramel colored glitter is in between gold and copper, almost a new penny color. So I thought it'd be good for redfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ted,

What section did you find the glitter foam? The kiddie section in our Michaels had the basic colors, red, white, chartreuse, etc but that copper color looks great!

Thanks, Bubba


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

chris.sloan said:


> Hi Ted,
> 
> What section did you find the glitter foam? The kiddie section in our Michaels had the basic colors, red, white, chartreuse, etc but that copper color looks great!
> 
> Thanks, Bubba


IDK, I think it's was more in the adult craft section about mid way on the right side of the store.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

Tailer caught on a gurgler. The spinning rod belongs to my fishing buddy.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Backwater - I find tan without issue at my local farts and crafts store. Glad you found some. 

That big block is what I buy as well. It lasts a lifetime, but it is hell to store since it takes up so much room!

Quick tip - you can add glitter to any fly by using finger nail color that has the glitter mixed in.


----------



## Capt.James Cronk (Mar 19, 2016)

https://instagram.com/p/t7uFxmr9QW/


----------

